# All Quiet on the Western Front



## daftandbarmy (7 Sep 2022)

Looks pretty good... especially the flame throwers 

Coming out in October, apparently... 'All Quiet On The Western Front' Trailer: Daniel Brühl Leads An Ensemble That Considers The Horrors Of WWI

All Quiet on the Western Front tells the gripping story of a young German soldier on the Western Front of World War I. Paul and his comrades experience first-hand how the initial euphoria of war turns into desperation and fear as they fight for their lives, and each other, in the trenches. The film from director Edward Berger is based on the world renowned bestseller of the same name by Erich Maria Remarque.


----------



## dimsum (7 Sep 2022)

That reminds me - I should re-read the book.


----------



## Edward Campbell (7 Sep 2022)

dimsum said:


> That reminds me - I should re-read the book.


And, maybe take another look at the 1930 film which many regard as a cinematic masterpiece.


----------



## daftandbarmy (7 Sep 2022)

Edward Campbell said:


> And, maybe take another look at the 1930 film which many regard as a cinematic masterpiece.



And a clear violation of the most basic health and safety rules too, I would imagine


----------



## Blackadder1916 (7 Sep 2022)

At last a German language screen adaptation of "_Im Westen nichts Neues";_ it only took 90 years.  Yeah, that's a little pretentious, but I did try to read it in the original German once; didn't get far.  While I haven't seen a lot of press about this production, the little there is seems to avoid discussing that Remark's Remarque's book was quickly singled out by the Nazis for banning and burning (as well as the later execution, by guillotine, of his sister).


----------



## FSTO (30 Oct 2022)

Watched it yesterday. A different take from the original film where they followed the team that went to negotiate the armistice. The French General came across as class 1 asshole. The last charge of the infantry was a little much. I don’t think that really happened did it?


----------



## daftandbarmy (30 Oct 2022)

FSTO said:


> Watched it yesterday. A different take from the original film where they followed the team that went to negotiate the armistice. The French General came across as class 1 asshole. The last charge of the infantry was a little much. I don’t think that really happened did it?



No.

"Erzberger isn't Berger's only addition. There's also a fictionalized German general who, upon learning of the armistice, forces his troops to fight until the 11th hour of the 11th day of the 11th month."









						Movie review: 'All Quiet on the Western Front'
					

The Netflix adaptation of "All Quiet on the Western Front," the classic novel about the horrors of World War I, was directed by a German man and is in the German language.




					www.npr.org
				




Although, interestingly, our own General Curry was roundly criticized for pushing his troops to capture Amiens before the Armistice, causing 'unnecessary' casualties, resulting in an infamous trial:

Arthur Currie: The court battle that put the First World War on trial​
It was known at the time as the Third Battle of Mons, a battle that played out not on the bloody fields of Europe but in a courtroom in the quaint Ontario town of Cobourg nearly a decade after the First World War had officially ended.

On the surface, the battle was a libel trial after Canada’s top general from the war sued the local newspaper for an editorial that had accused Sir Arthur Currie of sending Canadian soldiers to their deaths at the end of the war for his own glory.






						CityNews
					






					toronto.citynews.ca


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Oct 2022)

Started watching it in German, but the wife had trouble following. We switched it to English for the last half. To me, it lost something when we switched over.


----------



## daftandbarmy (30 Oct 2022)

Fishbone Jones said:


> Started watching it in German, but the wife had trouble following. We switched it to English for the last half. To me, it lost something when we switched over.



As I was watching it, even though I'm not a German speaker, I realized that alot of the nuances were being lost for the English audience


----------



## Colin Parkinson (30 Oct 2022)

Fishbone Jones said:


> Started watching it in German, but the wife had trouble following. We switched it to English for the last half. To me, it lost something when we switched over.


I prefer the German version of Das Boat with subtitles, thankfully German has many similar sounds to English so the blend of what I am reading and hearing works in my head.


----------



## FJAG (30 Oct 2022)

Colin Parkinson said:


> I prefer the German version of Das Boat with subtitles, thankfully German has many similar sounds to English so the blend of what I am reading and hearing works in my head.


You should see if you can find a copy of "_Die Brücke_" which is a 1959 black and white film that is thematically a WW2 "_Im Westen Nichts Neues_". 






🍻


----------



## daftandbarmy (31 Oct 2022)

Colin Parkinson said:


> I prefer the German version of Das Boat Boot with subtitles, thankfully German has many similar sounds to English so the blend of what I am reading and hearing works in my head.



Reparatur


----------



## mariomike (31 Oct 2022)

Enjoyed the book.

Favorite WW1 movie,  Sgt. York with Gary Cooper.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Oct 2022)

FJAG said:


> You should see if you can find a copy of "_Die Brücke_" which is a 1959 black and white film that is thematically a WW2 "_Im Westen Nichts Neues_".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks FJAG, now I have another one to watch. Sheesh.


----------



## FJAG (31 Oct 2022)

Fishbone Jones said:


> Thanks FJAG, now I have another one to watch. Sheesh.


It's on Amazon but a bit too pricey, in my view.

🍻


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Oct 2022)

FJAG said:


> It's on Amazon but a bit too pricey, in my view.
> 
> 🍻


It's on YouTube - free


----------



## Halifax Tar (31 Oct 2022)

Watched it this weekend. 

*Caveat I haven't seen the original or read the book. 

I liked it.  I'm no WW1 historian but I did figure there was some "creative liberty" taken in it. 

But, I liked it.  I've wasted 2+ hours on worse things.


----------



## mariomike (31 Oct 2022)

I think it will be remembered as one of the greatest war films of all time.

I don't believe the old post World War Hollywood movies ever showed casualty rates higher than 50% on the Allied side.

Beachhead 1954



> The producers went to the US Marine Corps to seek technical assistance for the making of the film. Although the Corps liked the idea of the film, they refused to provide cooperation. As two of the four Marines were killed in the screenplay, the Public Information Officer said that the Marines would not provide any assistance to any film showing the Corps taking 50 per cent casualties as they were in the midst of a new recruiting campaign emphasising a new less danger-seeking image


----------

